# Interesting spreadsheet



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

This is really interesting - lists *all *cars registered to drive on UK roads for the past 10 or so years

http://www.dft.gov.uk/pgr/statistics/datatablespublications/vehicles/licensing/all-stock/veh0120.xls

GT-R:

Spec-v -only the one
Black edition - 978
Premium edition - 355
S-A (whatever that is) - 38

Some really interesting stats on other cars too


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Linky no worky for me


----------



## londongtr (Dec 8, 2009)

whoops give it a try now 



ru' said:


> Linky no worky for me


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

1,148 Skyline GT-Rs and 1,372 R35 GT-Rs.....the new age is taking over


----------

